
Russian who buried himself alive dies by mistake - davewiner
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-13623938
======
strayer
That was somehow sorted out by the Mythbusters (Season 1, Episode 8). Or is
news of Russians burying themselves a meta-urban myth?

